# Bowfishing  Ga. saltwater?



## frydaddy40

Does anyone know what it is legal shoot in salt water
   with bow fishing gear?


----------



## Brian Smith

It all depends on where your at Im pretty sure! Different places you can shoot different thing and how many you can shoot.


----------



## Six million dollar ham

Brian Smith said:


> It all depends on where your at Im pretty sure! Different places you can shoot different thing and how many you can shoot.



What is your source for this?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

You can currently shoot redfish in Georgia.

Just make sure you've measured them correctly to be sure they're in the slot.


----------



## frydaddy40

*????????????*

   Yall can do better than that.

             Are you serious about the red fish?  What about 
     sting rays or sharks?


----------



## Six million dollar ham

frydaddy40 said:


> Yall can do better than that.
> 
> Are you serious about the red fish?  What about
> sting rays or sharks?



Frydaddy40, I don't have a good feeling on this.  Leave the bow at home when you go to the beach in Georgia.  I just ain't seeing much here.


----------



## wack em

I would say that saltwater bowfishing regulations would fall under the category of spearfishing.


----------



## Brian Smith

I agree with you wack em! Ive never shot salt water but know some friends that have. Different places you can shoot different fish.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

Redfish are legal to shoot with archery equipment.

Don't take my word for it-look it up in the regs.

As retarded as it sounds, the redfish is not currently listed as a game fish in Georgia.


----------



## florida boy

Redfish shouldn't be a game fish it is just a carp mixed with a mullet . Trash in my book .


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

See there?!

I told you it sounded retarded.


----------



## frydaddy40

*Thanks guys*

Thanks for all the info, i got a buddy i will ask so we 
  can get the rules in stone.  I'll get back with the regs.


----------



## StikR

what about flounder in the inter coastal?


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin

i shot this ray a couple years ago........in salt water  in FL.....removable floats are a must for shooting big ray's


----------



## seaweaver

what ever you shoot, it better meet the size limit if there is one.
That is one thing behind the recent push behind making the Red Fish a state Game fish(not only) to protect it from archers as the opportunity to size a fish is moot w/ a hole in it. If you can size one by eye, I would have no problem w/it, but it could lead to fish being killed out side the slot.  To shoot flounder...would not provide the same thrill I'm afraid...to see one you would need to be right over the top of one...That's when we use a gig.

cw


----------



## G Duck

The regs are a gray area when it comes to Bowfishing in Saltwater.
I dont think you can legally shoot flounder, and I dont know why in the world you would want to. Your arrow would be in China. Or if over a live shells, your arrow would be trashed. Its too easy to gig them.  What Seaweaver Said, Ditto. My opinion.


----------



## rifleroom

Can you bow fish on the coast of Georgia. Like around the north jetties. For Sheepshead?


----------



## Six million dollar ham

rifleroom said:


> Can you bow fish on the coast of Georgia. Like around the north jetties. For Sheepshead?



If you can see a sheepshead in that rough water and shoot it, I say go for it.  You've earned it at that point, laws or no.

Earlier in this thread we had Mechanical Dawg stating yes, it's legal to shoot fish w/ bow in Ga saltwater.  But he couldn't provide a source for this info.  He was making a different point anyway.


----------



## tthaw06

i've shot some fish on the coast i asked a few of my captain buddies about it and we couldn't find anything that said it was illegal, didn't see  anything that said it was legal either... it's really fun though.


----------



## Sea-N-Double

I've shot Barracuda at the bouys before.  Called DNR before I went and they referred me to the feds.  Called them and they said that they couldn't find anything against it to check with DNR which I had already done.  Called DNR back and they gave me the go ahead.  Cudas are not listed as a game fish.

Went and had a blast.  We tied the arrows to a large spinning rod with braided line.  Would stick them with the bow and fight them in on rod and reel.  Best of both worlds.


----------



## Jim(BigBird)

We contacted the DNR and they were completely clueless about bowfishing in saltwater, and after 3 days on the phone and talking with a bunch of people all the way to the head honcho and he said "i don't see any rules that say you can't" so take it for what it's worth but we have done it several times and never had any problems.


----------



## Parker Phoenix

The saltwater would sure be hard on a bow.


----------



## 12gamag

It would be pretty fun-Ive been flounder giggin when I lived in charleston...shore would like to try it for spots and flounder....your best bet would probably be to hit up the tidal creeks...


----------



## 12gamag

It would be pretty fun-Ive been flounder giggin when I lived in charleston...shore would like to try b for spots and flounder....your best bet would probably be to hit up the tidal creeks...


----------



## 12gamag

It would be pretty fun-Ive been flounder giggin when I lived in charleston...shore would like to try bowfishing for spots and flounder....your best bet would probably be to hit up the tidal creeks...


----------



## StikR

12 gamag - do you always bassfish at night in camo?


----------



## Doyle

I don't know about GA, but here in FL a person bowfishing would be subject to the same rules as for spearfishing.  Therefore, those species that are allowed for spearfishing would be allowed for bowfishing.  You might want to see if GA has the same interpretation.


----------



## 12gamag

StikR said:


> 12 gamag - do you always bassfish at night in camo?




lol- I was actually bowfishing at night on the catawba river near Rock Hill south carolina....Saw them two bass on near the bank and couldnt resist, I made two cast with a spinnerbait and hooked two fish...6 & 7 pounds...boat about 20 carp that night and a couple gar...pretty good night for that strech of river...

Why was I wearing camo?? what can I say man-I just like camo...


----------



## huntinpro

*saltwater bowfishing*

the saltwater bowfishing regulations are the same as rod and reel the size limit and possession limits are the same that is what the game warden said.


----------



## bullardsls1

might wanna check that i was told redfish was not  allowed


----------



## Chase4556

I'm not interested in taking reds, flounder or any thing like that. I just want to get some fresh stingray so I can go shark fishing!


----------

